
Migrate Your AWS Lambda Functions to Kubernetes with OpenFaaS - alexellisuk
https://www.openfaas.com/blog/lambda-to-openfaas/
======
616c
So I have been trying to find a way towards this but at the cost of running
EKS, which seems the next step to having platform independence and moving to
vanilla k8s I like, how do I argue/justify the cost and effort for
professional workloads involved when Lambda is so cheap for lower tier usage
(in our case way less than 1,000,000 invocations for our collection of DevOps
tooling, we're not like game shops with a million calls a day) and EKS will be
high cost for AWS bills and devops engineers and limited dev patience I
already experience where people bitch with far less effortful Serverless
framework and Lambda stuff? It is super convenient; I love when people whine
about it even though they had limited skills to debug over SSH session anyway
but they miss old habits, like what is the deal? Haha. Sorry, I won't dive
into that tangent.

Personally, I definitely intend to explore this anyway because I want control
and better understanding of how such platforms like Lambda could work under
the hood and make my own choices where I obviously can't in Lambdaland. But
most project managers and tech leads I know, professionally, never believe
they'll leave AWS, to the point people don't know how to mock much beyond S3
and DDB local and hard code that stuff anyway.

The OpenFaaS is the right thing but not the cheap thing. With all good open
source wrappers, moreso Redis and stuff but equally applicable for similar
reasons but a not open offering taken in house, AWS has successfully banked on
the most powerful target demographic: the indifferent! Lol

~~~
alexellisuk
150 USD / mo is not a lot of money for most companies, especially for a
production-grade, supported Kubernetes cluster, it might actually be a bit too
cheap.

If you need that to be cheaper, try something like DigitalOcean Kubernetes
from 10 USD / mo, or if AWS is important to your company, then KOPS can
provide a self-managed/hosted control-plane.

Spotinst.com offer a great service that uses spot instances to squeeze your
costs (I think around 30%)

So whilst I see why you may think K8s could be expensive vs Lambda, I think
you might not have had all the information you needed.

